# VFE Dragon SPS – "Olive"



## benny_profane (Oct 17, 2021)

This is the first of two builds of which @jjjimi84 was kind enough to lend his artistry. The inspiration for these were my and my partner's dogs. Her dog Olive is pictured here. (Part 2 here)

His build report thoroughly covers the capabilities of this build. It's a truly fantastic overdrive. As with many MOSFET soft-clipping circuits, there can be some artifacts/drop-off in the note decay—so I've found that not all COMP settings will work. I've found that the best settings are at the extremes and dead center.

I've built many VFE pedals, but these two were the first SPS series. There is a bit more initial setup involved (and precise drilling for the DC and I/O), however, I think that this system is a step-up from the already great system used in the standard series.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 17, 2021)

Very well done, and absolutely killer work from Dan @jjjimi84 as usual


----------



## Bio77 (Oct 17, 2021)

Man, that looks killer, the SMD is pro status.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 17, 2021)

Amazing builds @benny_profane 
Also @jjjimi84 - that painting is incredible. Definitely upped your game.


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 17, 2021)

This looks epic. Amazing.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 17, 2021)

I looked at the pictures before reading the text and thought..."man that looks like a jjjimi84".  Lovely bunch of work there.  He did an enclosure for me of my late rabbit.  Completely useless pet but she was one of the nicest things to happen to me and it's cool to have her image on a much used pedal.


----------



## fig (Oct 18, 2021)

Leave it to me to read the end of the book first. Regardless of the order, these are both *incredible* builds sir. 

I agree @Gordo I could pick out an original Dan anytime. Love that style!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 18, 2021)

Man these look great! Everyone needs to order a dragon board before i buy them all!

@fig patience grasshopper, good things come to those who wait


----------

